# Crazy OnStar problems



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if GM did some kind of reorganization of the customer service for OnStar? I ask because after years of trouble-free service I'm suddenly having all sorts of problems with their service. 

It started when I responded to a reduced rate offer to renew back in November of 2012. This was a lower rate, which I jumped on since my car is one year too old to work with the smart phone app, so I was glad to get the slightly lower rate. This works on a six-month basis and you have to physically call them every 6 months to keep the lower rate. Well that worked okay, until I started getting double-billed (I changed credit card numbers at the renewal). So I had to call and fix the double bill. That was the first issue. 

Then, by the required "call-by" date rolled around on my calendar so to retain the lower rate I called them to renew and keep the same lower rate. I spent a good 20 minutes on hold getting everything renewed and verifying the correct credit card. They had to switch me once to a different section but otherwise it was polite and efficient. Got the call on my phone record and everything. It was on a Friday afternoon in mid-May. 

Well, now just last week I get an e-mail saying that my OnStar was deactivated. This is about 3 weeks after I spent 20 minutes on the phone renewing the subscription. At first I thought it was a spam / phishing e-mail. So I went to OnStar, and filled out the e-mail form with my account number and the issue and question. 

I never heard back from them after 72 hours. 

So, I called them on the phone. They said my account was in fact deactivated and that they couldn't help me unless I went to the car to re-activate it. So, why did I waste time on the phone 3 weeks ago? Why are they even paying these people to answer the phone? 

At this point I'm so irritated I'm just going to wait until my vacation in August to renew it. I won't drive the car that much anyway between now and then, and most of it will be around town. 

So, Question: What happened to the customer service? It worked so well for years.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Eugene_C, 

I am very sorry to hear about your experience and I would love the opportunity to review your account and assist in any way I can. Could you please PM me your account and contact information, along with any specific details from the above incidents? Or you can send it here: http://bit.ly/10XAM43. I hope to hear from you soon! 

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

If you really need to have Onstar I feel your pain, however I never used Onstar while it was free so I sure wouldn't pay for it regardless of cost.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Vetterin said:


> If you really need to have Onstar I feel your pain, however I never used Onstar while it was free so I sure wouldn't pay for it regardless of cost.


It's a lot more functional now than it was, like you can see performance data on your smart phone, for example, or read service codes. I've used it a couple of times. The last time I used it was when I hit a chunk of metal and concrete on the freeway and blew out both tires on the same side of the car. I just pressed the button and they sent a flatbed to take the car to a dealer for new tires. I usually have a road service anyway, like AAA or whatever, so I just replaced that service with this one.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I know it's useful for a lot of people..........but not me. Just sayin....


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> It's a lot more functional now than it was, like you can see performance data on your smart phone, for example, or read service codes. I've used it a couple of times. The last time I used it was when I hit a chunk of metal and concrete on the freeway and blew out both tires on the same side of the car. I just pressed the button and they sent a flatbed to take the car to a dealer for new tires. I usually have a road service anyway, like AAA or whatever, so I just replaced that service with this one.


$12 per year per car to add this to USAA Insurance. Why would I pay OnStar more for this?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> $12 per year per car to add this to USAA Insurance. Why would I pay OnStar more for this?


I guess it is kind of for people who like to play with toys. You can't unlock your car with your phone or read your car's computer data with USAA I'm guessing. And they're always throwing in free caller minutes with renewals. The OnStar phone works much better than any hands-free system I've ever used and there's always a good signal. Usually you get enough free minutes to make a dozen calls. I've only added minutes once, when I was driving cross country through the vast empty inter-mountain west. 



OnStar Advisor said:


> Eugene_C,
> 
> I am very sorry to hear about your experience and I would love the opportunity to review your account and assist in any way I can. Could you please PM me your account and contact information, along with any specific details from the above incidents? Or you can send it here: http://bit.ly/10XAM43. I hope to hear from you soon!
> 
> ...


Thanks very much Jessica, I may take you up on that. But honestly, I don't know what else you could do besides restart the subscription, which I will be doing anyway in a few weeks. I'm glad someone is expressing an interest in fixing things, though. I was just wondering if there had been some change in the management of the service.


----------



## OnStar Advisor (Oct 23, 2012)

Eugene_C said:


> Thanks very much Jessica, I may take you up on that. But honestly, I don't know what else you could do besides restart the subscription, which I will be doing anyway in a few weeks. I'm glad someone is expressing an interest in fixing things, though. I was just wondering if there had been some change in the management of the service.


Eugene_C,

I'm happy to assist in any way I can. I would still like to review you recent interactions with OnStar as we are constantly working to improve the services and experience for our subscribers. If you have any questions or would like to submit your recent experience with us please feel free to PM me with your details. Thank you!

-Jessica, OnStar Advisor
Social Media Team


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I also got a similar e-mail but I was in the middle of my subscription. Did you ever figure out what the problem was?


----------



## Ned23 (Jun 16, 2012)

I also got a similar e-mail but I was in the middle of my subscription and they are still billing me. Did you ever figure out what the problem was?


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

Ned23 said:


> I also got a similar e-mail but I was in the middle of my subscription and they are still billing me. Did you ever figure out what the problem was?


I actually did get an e-mail response about 7 or 8 days after I used the on-line form. I'm paraphrasing but it basically said that my vehicle failed to get linked to the subscription after my renewal, so I had to call them from the car to link the vehicle and fully activate the subscription. 

Makes no sense, since they correctly identified the year and model of the vehicle during the phone call with my acct number, but it's working again now.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Eugene_C said:


> The OnStar phone works much better than any hands-free system I've ever used and there's always a good signal. Usually you get enough free minutes to make a dozen calls


Last I knew Onstar just uses Verizon cell service, in my area they are one of the worst providers. Entire county is a black hole with no service from them except within 5miles of two of the city's. You ever try the cruze Bluetooth hands free? Works just as well as onstar for calls(interface wise) with the provider of your choice. 

Only issue i have had with the Bluetooth in the cruze is the range is too good & I have to turn off my Bluetooth. When my girlfriend leaves for work I'm about 40-60ft from the car and if I am using the phone the car connects and steals the call from me. she has to drive 100ft around a corner before the Bluetooth drops connection. Kinda nice if I am not on the phone I can see when she pulls up, my phone will flash Bluetooth connected once the car is in range again.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

weird how they dont have time to answer peoples calls and fix problems but have loads of time to call me 5-6 times a day telling me my subscription is almost over and asking me to renew it


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Only issue i have had with the Bluetooth in the cruze is the range is too good & I have to turn off my Bluetooth. When my girlfriend leaves for work I'm about 40-60ft from the car and if I am using the phone the car connects and steals the call from me. she has to drive 100ft around a corner before the Bluetooth drops connection. Kinda nice if I am not on the phone I can see when she pulls up, my phone will flash Bluetooth connected once the car is in range again.


You pretty much have to use the Bluetooth in your car anymore. I had hands-free phone thing from Motorola that I had from back before most cars had BlueTooth, and I eventually had to stop using it because it would beep and disconnect calls every time I drove within range of certain models of cars. Fords were especially troublesome. So, you can imagine being on the highway at rush hour and I would hear the device tell me "disconnecting, <beep>...connecting, <beep>,...disconnecting, <beep>" And I would hear this a half-dozen times on the way home every time I passed an interfering model of car. If I was on the phone the call would just drop.


----------



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

MjC said:


> weird how they dont have time to answer peoples calls and fix problems but have loads of time to call me 5-6 times a day telling me my subscription is almost over and asking me to renew it


Different people calling you. The people who are calling you for that are probably a subcontracted company that is paid per subscription they get and they probably can't help you with anything else.


----------

